# New Uber driver tracking app by driver programmer



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, I am a driver 6 months, programmer too. Please review YouTube, 8 minute video of my completed *byDriverTrac* Tracks all Uber trips, expenses, mileage, run drivers dashboard inside my app.. use remote on iphone ipads and a Mac version coming too.. Looking for several serious for free beta users, marketing and feedback






..help me move app to other ride sharing too


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

another program asking for our personal login info?


----------



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> another program asking for our personal login info?


no sir.. its private.. keep it on your desktop... however you can view my Uber info, mileage, expense and 1099..


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you gonna keep it as a filemaker file? Will you send me a copy?


----------



## Baishakia (Jan 2, 2015)

what is the name of the app to download?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

rodmastar said:


> Hi, I am a driver 6 months, programmer too. Please review YouTube, 8 minute video of my completed *byDriverTrac* Tracks all Uber trips, expenses, mileage, run drivers dashboard inside my app.. use remote on iphone ipads and a Mac version coming too.. Looking for several serious for free beta users, marketing and feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has it got Kilometre / metric units for us folk in the Colonies?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rodmastar said:


> Hi, I am a driver 6 months, programmer too. Please review YouTube, 8 minute video of my completed *byDriverTrac* Tracks all Uber trips, expenses, mileage, run drivers dashboard inside my app.. use remote on iphone ipads and a Mac version coming too.. Looking for several serious for free beta users, marketing and feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /@rodmastar: Hello and Wel-
come to UP.Net Forums from Sunny
Marco Island on Florida's Wild South
West Coast. Whereabouts are you, sir?

Great Avatar Photo of your(?) African
Grey. Is "Rodmastar" what your Bird
calls you?


----------



## Baishakia (Jan 2, 2015)

I am in Los Angeles, Orange County in Southern California


----------



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

Baishakia said:


> I am in Los Angeles, Orange County in Southern California


I am Eugene OR... how are you today


----------



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Has it got Kilometre / metric units for us folk in the Colonies?


I have no problem making that a option...
Its just a field that I add.. get addition results..

I am old fashion.. not very metric friendly or familiar
can you help me.. I will create your version

Rod


----------



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

My bird Rosi calls me daddy


----------



## rodmastar (Aug 31, 2014)

My byDriverTrac app continues... now I can support any ride sharing process... if you give me a sample report until all are finalized... I can support taxi drivers and the app can even dispatch to drivers in my app with minor coding enhancement. The app can be used by any driver or driving process now..

And most of all.. I added TripLog.. Reservations, 
Enter your all, only reservations or just youbest trips
Rod 541 606-9272


----------

